# Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????



## Nickinho (1. Juni 2014)

Hey Leute,

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, welche Rolle es werden soll. Shimano Vanqusih 4000 gefällt mir besser als die Biomaster vom Design her aber habe auch schon von Problemen gelesen.

Die Biomaster soll ja eine sehr zuverlässige Rolle sein und ist preislich deutlich günstiger als die Vanquish.

Was sagt ihr dazu, vllt habt ihr noch nen Tipp für ne Alternative oder könnt mich in meiner Entscheidung bestärken.

Liebe Grüße,

Nick


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinho (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Keiner dabei, der Erfahrungen mit den Rollen hat?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Nur mit der Biomaster 4000/5000, die ich seit 2011 ohne Probleme zum Spinnfischen knechte!
Hab auch im Gegensatz zur Vaquish, noch nirgendwo was über Probleme mit dieser Rolle gelesen!

Jürgen


----------



## Nickinho (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ok, Danke Jürgen  an welcher Rute haste deine Bio dran?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tino34 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Biomaster 4000 FB fische ich jetzt seit 2,5 Jahren und die läuft und läuft und ist im Dauereinsatz auf Bodden und Co.

 Gefischt wird damit alles 15-23cm Gufi mit bis 30gr Jigkopf. Rapala X Rap, Zalts die Slider bis 10cm!!!

 Hab sie bisher einmal zu Komplettwartung eingeschickt, den Rest mach ich selber!

 Für mich ne absolute Toprolle.

 Seit einem halben Jahr habe ich noch die 4000er Sustain, läuft seidenweich und zuverlässig, nur fehlen mir da die Langzeiterfahrungen.

 Die wirst du aber bei der Sustain und der Vanquish auch nicht finden, da diese Rollen noch nicht solange am Markt präsent sind!


 Aber die Biomaster ist TOP!!!


----------



## Nickinho (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Tino34 schrieb:


> Biomaster 4000 FB fische ich jetzt seit 2,5 Jahren und die läuft und läuft und ist im Dauereinsatz auf Bodden und Co.
> 
> Gefischt wird damit alles 15-23cm Gufi mit bis 30gr Jigkopf. Rapala X Rap, Zalts die Slider bis 10cm!!!
> 
> ...




Cool, danke für die Auskunft. Also die 4000er Sustain fische ich auch an meiner Rocke und bin auch sehr zufrieden , brauche jetzt halt noch ne Rolle für ne andere Rute von mir und wollte " eigentlich " mir nicht noch eine Sustain holen , sondern mal ne andere testen, die aber mindestens genauso gut läuft wie die Sustain.




Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Taxidermist (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ich fische die Rolle welche ursprünglich eine 4000er war, mir aber geklaut wurde, so das sie zur 5000er wurde(Boddy gleich!), an einer Shimano Antartes H 2,70m.
Habe sie aber auch schon auf einigen anderen Ruten, wie der Baitjigger XH, sowie einer Yassei Shad Jigging mh gefischt.
Inzwischen geht mein Köderspektrum mit dieser Rolle nur noch bis 60gr. früher war dies aber auch schon mal 80gr.
Bisher hat die Rolle geschätzte 150 Einsätze absolviert und eine Fehlbedienung meines "Angellehrlings" weggesteckt(weshalbich heute noch kotzen könnte!).Er meinte bei vollem Druck auf der Schnur bei einem Hänger (wegtreibendes Boot), den Schnurfangbügel zu öffnen, anstatt einfach auf die sicher irgenwann einsetzende Bremse zu warten!
Das geht voll auf die Bügelfeder. Aber selbst da merke ich, wie auch sonst bei dieser Rolle keinen nennenswerten Verschleiß!
Pflegemaßnahmen waren bisher nur ein paar Tröpfchen Öl, keine sonstigen Wartungsmaßnahmen!
Von dieser Rolle bin ich einigermaßen begeistert!

Jürgen


----------



## Nickinho (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Die Bio hört sich auch echt Top an, dass einzige mir gefällt das Design nicht so sehr und auch wenn da die Meinungen unterschiedlich sind gehört bei mir die Optik dazu, gerade wenn man viel Geld investiert.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ich selbst fische die Shimano Vanquish 4000 auf meiner Quantum Smoke. Habe sie seit einem halben Jahr im Dauereinsatz ohne jegliche Probleme. Keine Schleifgeräusche, kein Rattern, nichts.
Allerdings fische ich auch keine großen Köder mit ihr.
Maximum 6 er Shaker mit 14 Gramm Jigkopf. Ansonsten Köder um die 10-12 cm.
Falls du vorhast größere Köder dauerhaft zu werfen, würde ich dir auf jeden Fall zur Biomaster raten. Die hat sich dafür sehr gut bewährt.


----------



## Nickinho (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

hat iwer ne stella 4000 sfe zu verkaufen?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Wie wäre es denn wenn du dich einfach mal für eine Rolle und Rute enscheidest...

Rollen:
Jetzt Stella,. davor Vanguish od.Biomaster,..davor Sustain ,Biomaster ,Stella oder was anderes.....

Ruten:
Hearty Reise Predator od. Taipan Kamasu
Combo zu leichten Spinnen auf Barsch u. Forelle
Smoke Rute
Brauche Hechtrute
dann lieber High end Zanderrute
Fox range ?
Der letzte Favorit WFT Penzil ..aber noch unklar ob Nano od. Titanium

Eher du eine Combo zusammen hast haben die Raubfische wieder Schonzeit|supergri


----------



## Nickinho (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn du dich einfach mal für eine Rolle und Rute enscheidest...
> 
> Rollen:
> Jetzt Stella,. davor Vanguish od.Biomaster,..davor Sustain ,Biomaster ,Stella oder was anderes.....
> ...



Woher wusste ich bloß, dass du nochmal dein senf dazu gibst ??|kopfkrat
du weisst doch gar nicht, was ich mir schon davon besorgt habe und in diesem thread ging es um keine rute sondern um eine rolle und ich suche trotz alledem eine stella für eine rute von mir.
foren sind doch dafür da um sich meinungen zu holen, ansonsten brauch man auch kein forum|supergri


----------



## Merlin (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> Woher wusste ich bloß, dass du nochmal dein senf dazu gibst ??|kopfkrat
> 
> foren sind doch dafür da um sich meinungen zu holen, ansonsten brauch man auch kein forum|supergri



Deswegen kann ich ja auch meinen Senf dazugeben
Ich kann ja nicht ahnen das du dir div. hochklassige Rollen u.
Ruten gleichzeitig kaufen willst...|bigeyes


----------



## Nickinho (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Deswegen kann ich ja auch meinen Senf dazugeben
> Ich kann ja nicht ahnen das du dir div. hochklassige Rollen u.
> Ruten gleichzeitig kaufen willst...|bigeyes



alles cool 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdoumo (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn du dich einfach mal für eine Rolle und Rute enscheidest...
> 
> Rollen:
> Jetzt Stella,. davor Vanguish od.Biomaster,..davor Sustain ,Biomaster ,Stella oder was anderes.....
> ...


 

Wie pflegte meine Oma immer zu sagen.

"Drum prüfe wer sich ewig bindet ob sich vielleicht was besseres findet!":vik:


----------



## Nickinho (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Wie pflegte meine Oma immer zu sagen.
> 
> "Drum prüfe wer sich ewig bindet ob sich vielleicht was besseres findet!":vik:




Wie recht, deine Oma doch hat 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobbykron (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Merlin hat insofern recht, dass

a) man sich ein Großteil der Infos aus anderen Themen ziehen kann
und
b) sich 80% derer, die im Forum nach hochpreisigen Rollen ala Stella fragen, entweder zu geizig sind oder einfach nicht die Kohle haben, um sich tatsächlich eine zu kaufen.

Das nervt.


----------



## Merlin (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Merlin hat insofern recht, dass
> 
> a) man sich ein Großteil der Infos aus anderen Themen ziehen kann
> und
> ...



Danke#6
So meinte ich das auch...


----------



## master030 (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Es waren letzter Zeit einige im Flohmarkt. Oder bei moritz neu für 399 holen.


----------



## bobbykron (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



master030 schrieb:


> Es waren letzter Zeit einige im Flohmarkt. Oder bei moritz neu für 399 holen.


 
für die heutzutage überall präsenten Tiefstpreisschnäppchenerbettler noch immer deutlich zu teuer :q

soll hier keiner persönlich nehmen!!! ist aber wirklich nervig, und in alles Medien und Plattformen an der Tagesordnung #q

nochmal zum Thema:

Biomaster = m.M. nicht mit den anderen genannten Rollen vergleichbar, sie läuft sehr leicht, aber nicht wirklich satt. bei Angeboten wie Moritz sie hatte (150€ die 4000er) aber definitiv eine P/L Option

die Sustain hat mir vom ersten Drehen an nicht gefallen, deswegen kann ich die nicht beurteilen

bei Vanquish und Stella konnte ich vom Lauf her keine Unterschiede feststellen. die Unterschiede sind marginal.

vielleicht bekommst du ja irgendwo noch ne Aspire :l


----------



## Nickinho (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



master030 schrieb:


> Es waren letzter Zeit einige im Flohmarkt. Oder bei moritz neu für 399 holen.




Die 4000er sie gibts für 399 bei moritz?


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## master030 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ja es gibt alle Modelle zum gleichen Preis. 

Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden wieviel er in sein hobby investiert.

Ich persönlich gebe nicht mehr wie 200 Euro für eine spinnrolle aus.

Zumal angeln nicht mein einziges Hobby ist das Geld kostet, muss man da Prioritäten setzen. 

Aber wer passionierter spinnangler ist und es oft ans Wasser schaft warum nicht, kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Danke#6
> So meinte ich das auch...


 
Aber natürlich! #6


----------



## Promachos (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Nochmal zum Thema "Optik":

Ich verstehe nicht, dass dir die Biomaster optisch nicht zusagt und du dann eine Stella als Alternative ins Auge fasst.
Außerdem sollte man das Thema "Optik" immer im Zusammenspiel mit der Rute sehen.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Promachos schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Thema "Optik":
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, dass dir die Biomaster optisch nicht zusagt und du dann eine Stella als Alternative ins Auge fasst.
> Außerdem sollte man das Thema "Optik" immer im Zusammenspiel mit der Rute sehen.
> ...




Bei der Stella sind noch dunkle Töne drinne, zumindest bei der Fe die sich in der Rute wiederspiegeln. In dem Fall würde die alte Stella besser zu meiner Rute passen als die Biomaster. Mir geht es nicht um nur die Optik der Rolle sondern wie du schon richtig sagst um das Zusammenspiel zwischen Rolle und Rute. Im Endeffekt ist es ja gut so, dass eine Vorliebe bzw . Der Geschmack von Mensch zu Mensch verschieden ist.

Beste Grüße

Nick


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Hauptsache die Rolle läuft und ist zuverlässig ....die Farbe ist mir relativ egal......
Aber wie M.A.D treffend sagt...kann ja jeder so bescheuert sein wie er möchte :m 
__________________


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Gehst du denn mit einem orangen Pullover und einer graßgrünen Hose und blondierten Haaren raus 
wenn ja kann ich dich verstehen

Angeln ist ein Hobby, ich weiß nicht wieso man sich immer wieder blöd anmachen lassen soll von Leuten nur weil deren finanziellen Prioritäten woanders liegen.

Der nächste kauft sich ein Auto, das er nicht braucht
einen Anzug für einen 4stelligen Betrag
usw. und sofort#d

Mein Gott immer der gleiche Scheiß
nur seltsam, dass man nie leißt
"äh du Opfer ziehst mit einer 70 Euro Kombo los armer Prolet"
Nee, das kommt fast immer anders rum#q


Warum ist dieses Verhalten unter uns Anglern eigentlich so schlimm|bigeyes


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Gehst du denn mit einem orangen Pullover und einer graßgrünen Hose und blondierten Haaren raus
> wenn ja kann ich dich verstehen
> 
> Angeln ist ein Hobby, ich weiß nicht wieso man sich immer wieder blöd anmachen lassen soll von Leuten nur weil deren finanziellen Prioritäten woanders liegen.
> ...


 
Falls du mich meinst ...ich wollte keinen blöd anmachen.??
Jeder soll das für sein Hobby das aussgeben was er möchte und kaufen was er möchte..

MIR ist die Farbe der Rolle nicht wichtig....sondern der Lauf, Haltbar .-und Zuverlässigkeit.

Ansonsten hat doch jeder Angler irgendwo einem kleinen an der Waffel ....das war überhaupt nicht böse gemeint


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ne sorry nicht Dich, du hast wärend ich schrieb geantwortet.:q
Ich verlange auch gar nicht wenn ich meine Exist vorstelle, dass dann jemand mit ernstem Gesicht sagt:
"hmm ja, ja ich verstehe"

Ein bisschen  verarscht werden MIT AUGENZWINKERN kann ich schon verkraften.


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



M.A.D schrieb:


> auwaia...seid ihr Rollemussoptischzurrutepassenmuschies!
> Lackiert ihr euch auch die Nägel passend zum Tacklezeugs?
> Lippenstift in Stellagold?
> Lidschatten in gebürstetem Anthrazit? #d
> ...




Ich denke jeder setzt andere Prioritäten und mir ist das Aussehen nicht egal und dazu stehe ich. Ich kann nur von mir reden und ich sage mir einfach, wenn ich schon viel Geld für Tackle in die Hand nehme , dann Soll es mir auch gefallen und mich im vollem Umfang zufrieden stellen. Wenn man die Wahl zwischen einem roten Ferrrari oder einem pinken Ferrari hat, dann würde ich doch eher einen roten nehmen oder siehst du das anders?


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ich finde das Forum wirkt manchmal sehr abschreckend....es ist schon soweit, dass ich mir 10 mal überlege, ob ich eine Frage stellen kann oder nicht ohne das wieder ieine dumme Bemerkung kommt. Der eine angelt schon 30 Jahre und der andere vllt 1 Jahr, da sollte man sich doch als Profi eher geschmeichelt fühlen einem Angler mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen der noch offene Fragen hat.

Wollte ich einfach mal loswerden und jeder der sich angesprochen fühlt kann darüber mal nachdenken wenn er möchte


Beste Grüße

Nick


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

naja das es hier im Forum ja immer Besserwisser gibt ist ja bekannt!!! Irgendwer muss sich ja irgendwo auslassen, wenn er von der Frau Zuhause feuer bekommt :q


also vom Preis- Leistungverhältnis kann ich nur die Shimano Rarenium 4000er empfehlen, seit Jahren an der Küste ohne Probleme im Einsatz! 

mit dem ganzen Zubehör drin, absolut Top!


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



SUND-PIRAT schrieb:


> naja das es hier im Forum ja immer Besserwisser gibt ist ja bekannt!!! Irgendwer muss sich ja irgendwo auslassen, wenn er von der Frau Zuhause feuer bekommt :q
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ja, vertrete ich deine Aussage voll und ganz. Sonst nichts zu melden und hier auf dicke Welle schieben. 

Danke, für deine Empfehlug. Man hört auch durchweg positives über die Rolle und soll für den Preis ein Schnäpper sein


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Dachte ich mir schon  deine Frau hat ja ein Glücksgriff mit dir gelandet.....


----------



## SUND-PIRAT (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

sind die Frauen nicht immer Schuld? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



M.A.D schrieb:


> ein*en*




Sorry....


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich.
> 
> Welchen Sinn hat ein solcher Thread?
> 
> ...




Ok, da muss ich dir recht geben, war vllt mein Fehler, dass ich diese Angaben nicht gleich in den thread integriert habe in meiner Fragestellung :/


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Problem gelöst: Stella



Glaube ich nicht.....:q:q:q:q


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht.....:q:q:q:q




Hahahahaha , ist ja gut


----------



## magi (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Was für eine Rolle spielt die Art der Rute bzw. die Verwendung für welche Fischart in Bezug auf die hier zu diskutierenden Erfahrungen bzw. erwünschten Empfehlungen anderer User zu den genannten (Angel)rollen?

- Alle so ziemlich die gleiche Schnurfassung
- Alle das gleiche Einsatzspektrum (zumindest erschließt sich mir nicht, warum eine der genannten Rollen besser für irgendeine Methode/Fischart besser geeignet sein soll)
- alle mehr oder minder im Zweifelsfalle Salzwasser geeignet

zum Thema:

Fische eine Biomaster FB (allerdings als 2500er) seit ca. 2 Jahren. Lauf ist ok, aber den Unterschied zur Stella (4000 SFE) bzw. Twinpower c2500 (JDM) merkt man schon. Wenn du günstig dran kommst keine schlechte Wahl. Hatte mal eine Sustain (US-Version) Probe gekurbelt. Im Vergleich zu diesem Modell läuft (meine) Biomaster deutlich leichter.


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



magi schrieb:


> Was für eine Rolle spielt die Art der Rute bzw. die Verwendung für welche Fischart in Bezug auf die hier zu diskutierenden Erfahrungen bzw. erwünschten Empfehlungen anderer User zu den genannten (Angel)rollen?
> 
> - Alle so ziemlich die gleiche Schnurfassung
> - Alle das gleiche Einsatzspektrum (zumindest erschließt sich mir nicht, warum eine der genannten Rollen besser für irgendeine Methode/Fischart besser geeignet sein soll)
> ...




Du sagt es richtig " günstig " drankommst. Die FA wird hier im Forum für 420€ angeboten und es wurden schon im Flohmarkt 4000er SFE für 350 +- 20€ verkauft für ne neuere Rolle und in einem gleichwertigen Zustand, deswegen habe ich bei der aktuell angebotenen FA noch nicht zugeschlagen, vertretbar die Meinung oder?

Lg


----------



## magi (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Für die Stella FA dürfte ea aber mittlerweile schon schwer werden Ersatzteile zu bekommen, würde ich mir überlegen die gebraucht zu kaufen - auch wenn die Dinger quasi für die Ewigkeit gemacht sein sollen (so heisst es jedenfalls in manchen Postings..)


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ich kann ja verstehen das es nicht ganz einfach ist die richtige Rolle zu finden...
und dann noch in dieser Preisklasse....aber irgendwann muss man sich ja entscheiden.....ob es dann die richtige ist weiss man eh erst hinterher....

Ich habe auch eine Stella alles super mit der Rolle....nur wenn ich ehrlich bin
brauche ich die nicht unbedingt.....z.b meine Smoke Rolle macht das genauso gut und hat nur die Hälfte gekostet.....
Was ich sagen will, wenn es dir schwer fällt soviel Geld auszugeben...Kauf dir z.b doch
eine Biomaster mit so einer Rolle macht man auch nichts verkehrt....und man kann
eher drüber hinweg sehen wenn nicht alles 100% IG ist....


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



magi schrieb:


> Für die Stella FA dürfte ea aber mittlerweile schon schwer werden Ersatzteile zu bekommen, würde ich mir überlegen die gebraucht zu kaufen - auch wenn die Dinger quasi für die Ewigkeit gemacht sein sollen (so heisst es jedenfalls in manchen Postings..)


 

Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht! Welche Ersatzteile könnten denn benötigt werden über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren und welche davon bekommt man nicht mehr? 

Ich habe letztens die Stella FB von einem Freund gewartet....und Teile getauscht. Alles kein Problem. 

Ich würde fast behaupten, dass die Ersatzteile kein sooo großes Problem sind. 

Abgesehen davon, dass die Meisten (es gibt sicherlich Ausnahmen) Ihre Rolle eh nicht fischen bis diese 1. kaputt und 2. nicht wieder zu reparieren ist, glaube ich nicht, dass man sich über Ersatzteile Gedanken machen muss. 

Persönlich wechsel ich sehr gerne meine Ausrüstung. Probiere gerne hier was aus, hol mir da mal ne neue Rolle oder ne Rute, vielleicht ne Schnur. Wieso? Weil es mir Spass macht, weil ich es bei jemandem gesehen habe, weil es neu ist oder vermeintlich besser sein soll.....

Gerade Foren wie diese leben m.E.n. von dererlei Tackleanfragen. Die Intention dahinter zu erfragen oder darüber zu spekulieren steht jedem frei, genauso wie es jedem frei steht sich dazu zu äußern oder eben nicht. 

Bei der Rollenauswahl entscheide ich mich letztendlich immer dafür was ich für mich als das Beste empfinde. Und wenn ich zwischen einer Stella und einer Vanquish wählen muss bei denen es wenn überhaupt nur einen marginalen Unterschied geben sollte....dann ist es einfach nur fürs "Gefühl" wenn ich schlussendlich die Stella nehme...Und?


----------



## magi (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Wenn du selber Hand anlegst gebe ich dir Recht, wenn du zum Shimano Service Center gehst würde ich da nicht drauf wetten..hatte da schonmal das "Problem" mit einer Twin Power F.


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



magi schrieb:


> Wenn du selber Hand anlegst gebe ich dir Recht, wenn du zum Shimano Service Center gehst würde ich da nicht drauf wetten..hatte da schonmal das "Problem" mit einer Twin Power F.


 
Ja das mag sein aber für ne Rollenwartung muss man nicht unbedingt ein Dipl. Ing. sein. 

Wenn man dann noch kapiert hat wie ein Messschieber funktioniert und einfallsreich genug ist ein wenig zu improvisieren...Top!

Wirklich Schicht ist wenn Stirnrad und Schnecke im Arsch und nicht mehr zu bekommen sind. Laut User "Wollebre" (der macht das schon etliche Jahre) gehen diese Teile aber nicht am Verschleiss zu Grunde!


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



magi schrieb:


> Wenn du selber Hand anlegst gebe ich dir Recht, wenn du zum Shimano Service Center gehst würde ich da nicht drauf wetten..hatte da schonmal das "Problem" mit einer Twin Power F.



Das der Service von Shimano ganz bescheiden ist..sollte sich ja langsam rum gesprochen haben....deswegen habe ich nur noch Quantum Rollen.


----------



## magi (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

@ Jamdoumo

Da hast du, wie schon im meinem Posting zuvor angedeutet,  sicherlich recht. Trotzdem werden sich nach meiner Erfahrung die meisten bei Problemen immer zu erst an den Firmenservice wenden. Und gerade bei den auch gebraucht noch aufgerufenen Preisen wird da wohl kaum einer direkt zum Schrauber- wenn er nicht schon voher Erfahrungen gesammelt hat. Daher mein Einwand..

@ Merlin

Das Shimano seine Stärken nicht im Kundenservice sieht ist allgemein bekannt. Die meisten User können aber scheinbar damit leben. Zumal mir in gut 28 Jahren Angelleidenschaft nicht auch nur einmal eine Quantum Rolle begegnet ist, die mit den Laufeigenschaften der höher dotierten Shimanorollen mithalten kann (für mich persönlich gaaaanz wichtig)- bei den Quantum Ruten sehe ich das allerdings anders. Habe die Smoke bisher aber noch nicht gefischt bzw. Probe gekurbelt


----------



## Jamdoumo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ich hatte mal ne Smoke und die war Mist! 

Hatte im Laden ne Smoke in der Hand und die war Mist! 

Ich bleibe dabei, die Smoke ist ..... überbewertet!


----------



## magi (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Was anderes habe ich bisher auch kaum gehört, eher mies bis Mittelmaß.


----------



## magi (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Erinnert mich an die gerade von dem "Barschforum" gehypte Abu REVO NEOS..Wäre das neuerdings das Ende der Fahnenstange bezüglich Leichtlauf, würde ich wieder unberingt stippen gehen. Maßlos überbewertet !!


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



magi schrieb:


> Was anderes habe ich bisher auch kaum gehört, eher mies bis Mittelmaß.



Dann solltest du es selber ausprobieren....
Es war auch nur ein Beispiel......
Ich sehe das anders....jeder was er möchte....ich will hier niemanden zu Quantum begehren....


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht! Welche Ersatzteile könnten denn benötigt werden über einen Zeitraum von 10 Jahren und welche davon bekommt man nicht mehr?
> 
> Ich habe letztens die Stella FB von einem Freund gewartet....und Teile getauscht. Alles kein Problem.
> 
> ...



Top Beitrag#6
Mir macht der Tackle Kram einfach Spass, genau so wie das Fischen, genau so wie es Fischen zu zu sehen und am Wasser zu sein, mich darüber zu unterhalten usw.

Ich liebe es einfach
und ja der Nagellack(Knob) und der Lidschatten(Spincap) und vielleicht auch die passende Unterwäsche(Schnur) für einen aufreizenden Abend mit meinen kleinen, dürfen durchaus farblich passen.:vik:


Wenn ich fische ist das geil wenn ich am Wasser bin finde ich das geil und dann finde ich es einfach GEIL, eine schöne Kombo zu haben die leicht und ausgewogen ist, die schön Wirft und toll arbeitet und eine Rolle die schön läuft und die zusammen  mit der Rute einfach toll aussieht.

Es gibt so viel Angelkram da muss ich dann eben suchen wenn ich etwas neues will das auch noch zusammen passt
aber wenn es dann richtig passt ist es einfach GEIL:l
z.B.: meine mittlere Reiserute, da hätten auch x-andere Rollen in Sachen Bremse Schnurfassung ect. dazugepasst






aber so ist es doch viel schöner





oder meine mittlere Spinnkombo für das Mittelmeer 




da geht mir jedes mal einer ab wenn ich sie nur sehe und dann noch mal wenn ich sie fische
"it casts a freakin mile"
bin halt ein Nerd in der Hinsicht:vik:


----------



## bobbykron (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Wohl eher Hipster als Nerd.

Leider Geil


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

@ Ulfisch
Ich finde es auch geil.....mit einer edlen Combo fischen und sich darüber zu freuen...


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Macht mir halt einfach Spass, schon klar, dass ich damit kein besserer Angler bin.

Um mal mich für das OT zu revanchieren,
wenn schon 350 Euro oder mehr ausgegeben wird, dann würde ich gleich die Stella nehmen, FE z.B.: erprobt über jeden Verdacht erhaben, mittlerweile ein sinnvoller Preis, und schick.

Bevor ich jetzt 350-400 Euro für eine zweifelhafte Vanquiescht zahle.


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ich stimme den Meinungen bzgl. Smoke und Abu Rollen zu. Völlig überbewertet. Ein Boardie meinte mal: "viel Rauch um Nichts". Hatte Kaufinteresse an einer Rolle, die nicht von Daiwa oder Shimano ist. Aber selbst eine 300 Euro Abu würd ich noch als Kaffeemühle bezeichnen. Und das ist schon noch nett ausgedrückt.


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

hab ne sustain 4000 gefundeb mit stroft typ 3 neu von privat für 180€ iwie komisch oder?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobbykron (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> hab ne sustain 4000 gefundeb mit stroft typ 3 neu von privat für 180€ iwie komisch oder?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


 

nö, denn der Anbieter hat auch noch mehr hochwertiges Tackle zum guten Kurs. Außerdem gab des die Sustain auch schon zu sehr guten Preisen unter 200€
aber wer will die schon :q (ich nicht...)

und mir bleibt nur wieder mein Lieblingszitat von Magi #6



magi schrieb:


> Lieber 5 Jahre ne Pornohexe gevögelt, als für immer und ewig die Mutti von nebenan


 
|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



bobbykron schrieb:


> nö, denn der Anbieter hat auch noch mehr hochwertiges Tackle zum guten Kurs. Außerdem gab des die Sustain auch schon zu sehr guten Preisen unter 200€
> aber wer will die schon :q (ich nicht...)
> 
> und mir bleibt nur wieder mein Lieblingszitat von Magi #6
> ...




Selbst schuld, sustain ist meines Erachtens ne Hammer rolle für den Preis


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ich find das nicht so schwierig. Wenn das Geld reicht immer ne Stella und wenn nicht gibt man eben weniger aus. 
Soll sich jetzt wirklich nicht arrogant anhören aber entweder reichts dafür oder eben nicht. Man bekommt bei Shimano auch mit ner Stradic oder Technium eine prima Rolle, mehr Geld kann man ausgeben der dafür erhältliche "Mehrwert" ist aber äusserst gering.


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> Selbst schuld, sustain ist meines Erachtens ne Hammer rolle für den Preis



Wir sind ja öfter nicht einer Meinung|supergri


----------



## bobbykron (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> Selbst schuld, sustain ist meines Erachtens ne Hammer rolle für den Preis



Deswegen werden auch so viele so schnell wieder verkauft


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Deswegen werden auch so viele so schnell wieder verkauft




Ahjaaa, denke das einige es genauso sehen, dass die sustain ne top Rolle zum spinnfischen ist


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> Ahjaaa, denke das einige es genauso sehen, dass die sustain ne top Rolle zum spinnfischen ist



Du stellst hier 1000 Fragen um die dann eine Sustain zu kaufen ???
Also ich finde für den Kurs gibt es bessere Rollen...


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Lass dich nicht ärgern
ist sicher keine schlechte Rolle aber von Vanquietsch und insbesondere Stella, sicher ein Abstieg
aber halt auch nur die Hälfte bzw. 1/3 des Preises.

Wie wäre es denn mit einer 350 Euro Certate, für 10 Euro noch die fehlenden Lager nachgerüstet(bei Verlangen).
Die ist ebenfalls erprobt und hat einen fairen Preis.


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Du stellst hier 1000 Fragen um die dann eine Sustain zu kaufen ???
> 
> Also ich finde für den Kurs gibt es bessere Rollen...




Wie deine heißgeliebte quantum smoke


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> Wie deine heißgeliebte quantum smoke



Wie kommst du auf heiss geliebt ?????


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht ärgern
> ist sicher keine schlechte Rolle aber von Vanquietsch und insbesondere Stella, sicher ein Abstieg
> aber halt auch nur die Hälfte bzw. 1/3 des Preises.
> 
> ...




Die certate schau i mir mal an , danke für den Tipp  ich lass mich nicht ärgern, sondern nehme es mit Humor, denn den sollte man nie verlieren 

Habe schon öfters gehört, das der Unterschied von der vanquish zur sustain , wenn überhaupt minimal sein soll.


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Kinners#d
ruhig Blut|wavey:


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Schau mal Nickinho
hier kannst du stöbern.
Bei Plat.jp gibt es wohl den besten Überblick über Daiwa und Shimano Rollen.
Spring nicht gleich vor Freude im Viereck denn jede 2. ist nicht mehr erhältlich(zumindest bei Plat) aber die Übersicht ist super und die Angaben sind detaillierter 
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default/language/de/cPath/21_39/hochseefischen/rollen.html


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Schau mal Nickinho
> 
> hier kannst du stöbern.
> 
> ...




Korrekt danke, schau ich mal direkt rein


----------



## angler1996 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ulfisch nu mach doch mal den Jungen nicht völlig kirre,
 sonst gibt's weitere tröd's wie diese oder jene ist:q|wavey:
 Gruß A.


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ulfisch nu mach doch mal den Jungen nicht völlig kirre,
> sonst gibt's weitere tröd's wie diese oder jene ist:q|wavey:
> Gruß A.



Macht doch nichts....ist wenigstens mal was los hier:q


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Schau mal Nickinho
> 
> hier kannst du stöbern.
> 
> ...




Hast ne Ahnung, warum die sustain net dabei is?


----------



## Nickinho (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Macht doch nichts....ist wenigstens mal was los hier:q




In dem Forum is immer Wat los.....


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

:q-


----------



## ulfisch (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> Hast ne Ahnung, warum die sustain net dabei is?


Musst im Menü zurück und auf Fluss/Binnenseeangeln
....denke ich, ich sehe sie auch nicht im 1. Moment
http://www.plat.co.jp/shop/catalog/default/language/de/cPath/22_81/flussangeln-binnenseeangeln/rollen.html


----------



## Allrounder27 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Sustain ist nen USDM Modell (Evl. noch AUS). Nicht in JP gefertigt und daher werden die Japaner auch eher geringeres Interesse haben. Die Sustain mag nen Arbeitstier sein, sieht durch die Plastik "Veredelung" aber mega billig aus.


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



magi schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an die gerade von dem "Barschforum" gehypte Abu REVO NEOS..Wäre das neuerdings das Ende der Fahnenstange bezüglich Leichtlauf, würde ich wieder unberingt stippen gehen. Maßlos überbewertet !!



Ja ja die und ABU...aber das wird sich jetzt Stück für Stück verändern...da regieren jetzt Shimano, Rapala und Co seit jemand nen neuen Brötchengeber hat. 

"Wessen Brot ich fress´dessen Liedchen ich pfeif´"


----------



## bobbykron (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> Habe schon öfters gehört, das der Unterschied von der vanquish zur sustain , wenn überhaupt minimal sein soll.


 
ich habe vor cirka 1Jahr ne kurz übersetzte 2500er Rolle gesucht. Max. Budget was ich damals gesetzt hatte, waren 200€. Mein Händler legte mir ne Sustain und ne eigentl. zu teure Vanquish hin. und rate mal welche ich gekauft habe? ich hab mich richtig erschrocken, als ich nach der Vanquish die Sustain in der Hand hatte. der Lauf war gefühlt von ner Kaffeemühle #q

Also m.M.n. kann man von "minimalem Unterschied" nicht sprechen.
Vielleicht solltest du einfach mal in einen gut ausgestatteten Laden und mal bisschen was begrabbeln (auch wenn es eventl. mal paar Kilometer zu fahren sind)

Mfg


----------



## Nickinho (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

wenn man das alles do ließt, dann müssten ja alle rollen schlecht sein außer ne " stella " ?! sustain, smoke, abu rollen, vanquish, biomaster.....hört sich so an als wenn die ganzen genannten rollen, völliger Müll sind. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinho (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

dann sollten wir doch zum bambusstock greifen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> wenn man das alles do ließt, dann müssten ja alle rollen schlecht sein außer ne " stella " ?! sustain, smoke, abu rollen, vanquish, biomaster.....hört sich so an als wenn die ganzen genannten rollen, völliger Müll sind.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Also bei der Biomaster muss ich sagen, die ist TOP!

Ich habe eine auf der Ersatzrute (Speedmaster XH) die ich verleihe wenn irgendwer mit mir Fischen geht der keine gescheite Ausrüstung hat. 

Ich finde die Biomaster Super! 

Kannste für knapp 150 tacken kaufen, machste nix verkehrt...ist keine Stella! ;o) aber besser als die anderen genannten!

Die Rarenium hab ich selber lange gefischt. FAnd ich auch super!


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> wenn man das alles do ließt, dann müssten ja alle rollen schlecht sein außer ne " stella " ?! sustain, smoke, abu rollen, vanquish, biomaster.....hört sich so an als wenn die ganzen genannten rollen, völliger Müll sind.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Naja ich bin etwas überrascht das du .....nachdem du dich lang und breit mit div. Rollen beschäftigt hast auf der Suche nach DER perfekten Rolle...nun ausgerechnet auf die Sustain gekommen bist....

Hast du denn die Rolle(n)mal in Hand gehabt ??? 
Mal gekurbelt oder gar gefischt ???
Oder wie bist du jetzt zur Entscheidung gekommen.....


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ich hatte die Rarenium auch mal in Betrieb, für den Preis ist sie ne super Rolle und im 1000er Bereich mit das leichteste was es gibt(falls mal ne UL-Kombo im mittleren Segment angestrebt wird)
Hatte eigentlich nichts zu beanstanden nur der :mTackleaffe halt irgendwann habe sie dann durch eine 1000 Daiwa Fuego getauscht.
Die ist preislich etwas höher angesidelt, ich bekam sie aber sehr günstig aus dem Ausland.


----------



## Nickinho (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Naja ich bin etwas überrascht das du .....nachdem du dich lang und breit mit div. Rollen beschäftigt hast auf der Suche nach DER perfekten Rolle...nun ausgerechnet auf die Sustain gekommen bist....
> 
> Hast du denn die Rolle(n)mal in Hand gehabt ???
> Mal gekurbelt oder gar gefischt ???
> Oder wie bist du jetzt zur Entscheidung gekommen.....



ich fische die Sustain 4000Fg selber an meiner Rocke und war bislang super zufrieden, sehr weicher lauf und kann es von wegen dampfwalze nicht bestätigen. dachte einfach an eine weitere sustain, weil die meinungen über rollen zu weit auseinander gehen außer bei der stella, da sind alle der gleichen meinung , was ja auch verständlich ist. ich gehe 2 - 3 mal die woche fischen und das über das jahr verteilt zu 75 % am baggersee, 20% Elbe und 5% Seenplatte etc...bin bereit Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und möchte einfach nur ne zuverlässige Spinnrolle mit einem weichen Lauf, guter Schnurverlegung....

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> ich fische die Sustain 4000Fg selber an meiner Rocke und war bislang super zufrieden, sehr weicher lauf und kann es von wegen dampfwalze nicht bestätigen. dachte einfach an eine weitere sustain, weil die meinungen über rollen zu weit auseinander gehen außer bei der stella, da sind alle der gleichen meinung , was ja auch verständlich ist. ich gehe 2 - 3 mal die woche fischen und das über das jahr verteilt zu 75 % am baggersee, 20% Elbe und 5% Seenplatte etc...bin bereit Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und möchte einfach nur ne zuverlässige Spinnrolle mit einem weichen Lauf, guter Schnurverlegung....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Aha....wenn du schon eine hast und damit glücklich bist..verstehe ich das auch.....
Wie du selber sagst die Meinungen gehen hier sehr weit auseinander....


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> ich fische die Sustain 4000Fg selber an meiner Rocke und war bislang super zufrieden, sehr weicher lauf und kann es von wegen dampfwalze nicht bestätigen. dachte einfach an eine weitere sustain, weil die meinungen über rollen zu weit auseinander gehen außer bei der stella, da sind alle der gleichen meinung , was ja auch verständlich ist. ich gehe 2 - 3 mal die woche fischen und das über das jahr verteilt zu 75 % am baggersee, 20% Elbe und 5% Seenplatte etc...bin bereit Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und möchte einfach nur ne zuverlässige Spinnrolle mit einem weichen Lauf, guter Schnurverlegung....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


Dann wäre noch eine ja langweilig.
Wie wäre es mit der Shimano Engetsu...
und du berichtest dann ausführlich:m


----------



## Nickinho (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



M.A.D schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch einfach ne dritte Spule für deine Sustain :q
> Übrigens verstehe ich die Schlechtmacherei der Sustain auch nicht. Meine 2500er ist das Beste was ich je gefischt habe. Bzw. ich kann, und das mache ich eigentlich stets, nichts zu Meckern finden. Eine Stradic dagegen war ein Graus und ging zurück.
> Habe aber schon über die 4000er oft gehört, die Kurbel würde wackeln, der Rotor hätte viel Spiel, etc. Die Frage ist nur, wieviele von denen die Rolle wirklich in der Hand hatten



ja eben....meistens iwas gehört, nie selber gefischt und dann heißt es gleich die rolle sei schlecht. viele sagen die biomaster ist besser aber viele sagen auch die sustain sei besser und ne geile spinnrolle. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Wer hat die denn jetzt schlecht gemacht. ?????

1.ich finde super geile Spinnrolle ist etwas übertrieben.....
2. Warum wird einem immer gleich unterstellt man kennt die Rolle
 nicht...nur weil die Begeisterung nicht geteilt wird ?????
3.  ich gebe nur meine Senf dazu wenn ich die Rolle gut kenne
bzw besitze.......
4. Ausser die Stella haben die Shimano Rollen nicht mehr die überlegene
Klasse früherer Jahre ( vom Service gar nicht zu reden)
5.Die Leben immer noch von ihrem guten Ruf....deswegen werden auch fast immer
Shimanos empfohlen...man bekommt dann ja auch eine wirklich gute Rolle die von Ihrem
Besitzer immer über den grünen Klee gelobt wird..und wenn mal was mit
der Rolle ist..heisst es Pech gehabt war wohl ein Montagsmodell.
Aber anderen Rollen heisst es...Mistrolle..hätte ich bloss eine Shimano gekauft.
6.Es gibt inzwischen viele gute Rollen...nur wenn man viel Geld für eine Rolle ausgeben will
werden eben keine Experimente gemacht..
Da kauft man altbewährtes...da weiss man was man hat
ABER man weiß auch nicht was man nicht hat....


----------



## d0ni (5. Juni 2014)

Also ich fische die Sustain und Biomaster.

Die Biomaster ist in meinen Augen robuster und die Sustain hat nen schönen Weichen lauf.

Finde die Sustain sogar besser als die Fireblood. Und das für ca die Hälfte des Preises.


----------



## Nickinho (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Wer hat die denn jetzt schlecht gemacht. ?????
> 
> 1.ich finde super geile Spinnrolle ist etwas übertrieben.....
> 2. Warum wird einem immer gleich unterstellt man kennt die Rolle
> ...



du hast in deinen punkten definitv recht aber das war auch gar nicht bezüglich auf dich gerichtet aber in diesem thread wurden schon von...

dampfwalze
Plastikgehäuse
totaler mist...

....gesprochen und das finde ich zu verallgemeinert gesagt, weip nir der Rotor ist meines erachtens aus Plastik ?!

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> du hast in deinen punkten definitv recht aber das war auch gar nicht bezüglich auf dich gerichtet aber in diesem thread wurden schon von...
> 
> dampfwalze
> Plastikgehäuse
> ...



O.k hast auch Recht#6
Das ist natürlich Quatsch....das ist schon eine gute Rolle mit der man nicht viel verkehrt machen kann.......


----------



## magi (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

@ Nickindo

Ich glaube du wirst in so einem Thread IMMER pro und contra zu jeder Rolle hören. Daher sollte das Forum bestenfalls zur ersten Orientierung dienen. Die finale Entscheidung liegt bei dir und die SOLLTEST du durch eigene Erfahrungen, sprich Probe fischen mit Leuten, die diese Rollen besitzen oder wenigstens im Laden mal in die Hand nehmen, SELBST MACHEN. Ich bin immer wieder erschrocken, dass sich manche Blind auf irgend welche Empfehlungen verlassen und irgend einen Kram bestellen! BTW: Ne Empfehlung hat generell KEINEN Wert wenn du nicht weißt, was die Kollegen sonst noch so fischen bzw. was mit wem schlussendlich verglichen wird!!


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

So siehts aus! Deswegen sind die Gerätetests in den Zeitschriften auch immer verzerrt. Wenn dort 80 Euro Ruten "rausgehauen" werden und die danch eine Benotung von 1,6 bekommen ist das kein Wunder. Denn dort werden sich die Leute "bewerben", die es nötig haben und nicht die, welche im Angelzimmer Morethans, Tournaments usw. stehen haben.

So ist das mit den Empfehlungen auch. Was nützt die Meinung von einem User, der z.B. eine 100 Euro Rolle als das Beste bezeichnet, was er je gefischt hat. Was ist so ein Rat wert, wenn der User dann nur 20-30 Euro Rollen fischt?


----------



## bastiv (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Selbst trockenKurbeln im Laden ist für'n Ar....h.

Ich kaufe mir ein Shimano Model das meinen Anforderungen entspricht und gehe 1 Jahr damit Fischen! DANACH ! bilde ich mir meine Meinung ! Entweder sie bleibt dann oder wird verscheuert !

Es wird soviel geredet von Leuten die nichtmal auf 2 Angel Tage  im Monat kommen, aber groß über Haltbarkeit und Qualität von Rollen urteilen wollen.


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



bastiv schrieb:


> Selbst trockenKurbeln im Laden ist für'n Ar....h.
> 
> Ich kaufe mir ein Shimano Model das meinen Anforderungen entspricht und gehe 1 Jahr damit Fischen! DANACH ! bilde ich mir meine Meinung ! Entweder sie bleibt dann oder wird verscheuert !
> 
> Es wird soviel geredet von Leuten die nichtmal auf 2 Angel Tage  im Monat kommen, aber groß über Haltbarkeit und Qualität von Rollen urteilen wollen.



Deswegen guck man ja ins Board weil da auch ab und zu solche Experten wie du was schreiben...|kopfkrat

Super Logik ..ich kaufe mir eine Rolle die mir gefällt ( unbedingt Shimano).....probiere ich Sie intenseniv aus....dann sehe ich auch ob sie gut ist oder nicht 
Und nach ca.200x angeln kannst du die dann natürlich noch quasi ohne Wertverlust verkaufen weil sie ja eh nichts taugt...#d


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



> Und nach ca.200x angeln kannst du die dann natürlich noch quasi ohne Wertverlust verkaufen weil sie ja eh nichts taugt


Sagt er ja gar nicht so, nur das er sie wieder verscherbelt wenn sie ihm nicht über Gebühr gefallen.


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Sagt er ja gar nicht so, nur das er sie wieder verscherbelt wenn sie ihm nicht über Gebühr gefallen.



Wenn er genug Geld hat...kann man das so machen...|supergri
Ich finde es System nicht ausgereift und etwas kostenintensiv.....


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Mag sein:q
aber irgend jemand muss halt einer der Ersten sein, der sich eine neue Rolle zulegt.


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



ulfisch schrieb:


> Mag sein:q
> aber irgend jemand muss halt einer der Ersten sein, der sich eine neue Rolle zulegt.



Naja sich nur hochklassige Shimano Rollen zu kaufen....so hoch ist das Risiko eines kompletten Fehlkaufes ja nun auch nicht.....

Ich sag  ja ....das weiss man was man hat....und weiss nicht was man nicht hat.
|gaehn: 
No risk. No fun


----------



## bastiv (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

@ Merlin : ein sehr konstruktiver Experte, scheinst du zu sein.


Genug Geld ? Eine Shimano Rolle lässt sich trotz alle dem mit wenig Wertverlust wieder verkaufen(ebenso Daiwa). Das ist ein enorm wichtiger Vorteil für mich.

Ich weis auch nicht wo das Problem sein soll sich selbstständig eine shimano Rolle aus zu wählen, findest du das so schwer? Ich sagte ja: was meinen Anforderungen entspricht.(wo,wie, für was soll die Rolle eingesetzt werden)

Es ist wie jedesmal die Frage nach RUTE ROLLE SCHNUR tausend Angler 1001 Meinungen zum Produkt, selbst testen ist auf jeden Fall nicht die schlechteste Variante.

Merlin ich hoffe doch du bist nicht so einer der kaum Zeit zum Angeln hat :q


----------



## Jamdoumo (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Naja, der Eine meint erglänzt mit schlauen Kommentaren und der andere mit seiner Nichtraucherstatistik (dazu allerdings meinen höchsten Respekt). 

Trotzdem sind wir uns alle einig, dass es am guten Schluss wohl dabei bleiben wird, dass es eine Geschmacksfrage ist und auf die Art und Weise des Einzelnen und dessen Prioritätensetzung ankommt. 

Die Aussage im Laden zu Kurbeln bringt eh nix und man solle lieber erstmal ein Jahr ne Rolle Fischen ist in meinen Augen Blödsinn in Tüten! 

Natürlich gibt es Rollen die sich im Laden besser drehen als andere und dabei fällt bereits die erste Entscheidung...


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Hier mal(wen es interessiert)
eine Übersicht, über die Bearing-tuning-kits die es für Statios gibt(zum Glück fische ich nicht mit Baitcastern sonst wäre ich arm)
Da bekommt man einen guten Überblick in welcher Rolle wo, welche KL verbaut sind.
http://www.hedgehog-studio.co.jp/page/5




> Merlin ich hoffe doch du bist nicht so einer der kaum Zeit zum Angeln hat


Ich finde diese Aussagen kritisch, für mich ist es schlicht nicht möglich ausserhalb der Sommerzeit  mehr als 2 mal Angeln zu gehen pro Woche.

Zu den Gewässern, die ich kenne und zu denen ich gehe,
brauche ich mind. 1 1/2-1 3/4 Stunden einfach.
Wenn ich also mal schnell 1-2 Stunden Angeln will dann bin ich 4-5 Stunden unterwegs und das lohnt nicht.

Bei mir am Vereinsgewässer ging die Saison am 15.01 los. von den folgenden 14 Wochenenden war ich 12 mal fischen ja mind. 3-8 Stunden + An-und Rückfahrt(mit der S-Bahn und dann zu Fussmind. 3KM)

Da würde ich äußerst kritisch reagieren wenn dann jemand herkommt und sich mit seiner viel Angelei auf die Schulter klopft, am besten mit dem Gewässer vor der Haustüre oder bequemen 10-30 min. mit dem Auto.

Im Urlaub mit dem Gewässer vor der Tür war ich 2-3mal täglich Angeln.


Also nur weil jemand "wenig" Angelt heißt das nicht er würde sich nur sporadisch interessieren.


----------



## bastiv (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

@ Jasmundo

Hast recht müsste mal den Nichtraucher Rechner beseitigen, bin aber selber erschrocken wie lang das schon wieder her ist.


@ulfisch

das sollte auch nicht heißen das er sich nur sporadisch Interessiert!
Für meinen Standpunkt wollte ich nur widerspiegeln das ich schon Rollen im Laden gekurbelt habe von dehnen ich recht angetan war, und nach einem Jahr regelmäßiger Nutzung war ich einfach nurnoch enttäuscht. ( Stradic ci4 ) für andere eine Spitzen Rolle ich würde keine kaufen auch keine+.


Letztendlich muss jeder für sich allein am Wasser mit seinem Tackle zurecht kommen und seine Favoriten finden.


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Schon klar,
wollte nur mal klar machen dass ich sehr wohl viel Angel gehe wenn die Möglichkeit besteht aber was glaubst du wie ich im Arsch bin nach zum Teil ingesamt 12KM Fussweg und 1 1/2 Stunden S-Bahnfahrt:m


Die Stradic CI4 fand ich irgendwie von Beginn an doof.
Machte deutlich hörbare Schleifgeräusche, irgendwie fand ich sie nie so toll obwohl sie einen Robusten Eindruck machte naja ich habe sie dann auch verkauft.

Irgendwie eine der meist gekauften und auch verkauften Rollen|kopfkrat


----------



## magi (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Genau aus dem Grunde ist es doch vorteilhaft, wenn man dies hier grundsätzlich klar stellt, d.h. Rolle x hat sich beim Kurbeln im Laden gut/schlecht angefühlt..Ich fische die Rolle seit x Jahren/Monaten und meine dass..Ich fische außerdem noch Rolle YZ und im Vergleich dazu.. Viel objektiver gehts leider nicht im Netz! Daher ist die Bildung der eigenen Meinung dann auch ab und an mit Mehrkosten durch Fehlkäufe  verbunden  
Oder man kauft sich gleich ne red arc und bildet sich ein das Optimum in den Händen zu halten


----------



## bastiv (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Genau, trotzdem Sagen mir noch Leute im Bekannten Kreis was das für ne tolle Rolle wäre |kopfkrat

Und genauso ist das, jeder eine Andere Meinung bzw Favorit nur jeder selbst muss sein Non Plus finden, ob Shimano oder Daiwa. Oder sonstiges ist dabei wohl egal. gibt in jedem Stall ein paar gute Pferdchen.


----------



## bastiv (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Und diese Fehlkäufe findet man ab und zu im Verkaufs Thread :q


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



bastiv schrieb:


> Letztendlich muss jeder für sich allein am Wasser mit seinem Tackle zurecht kommen und seine Favoriten finden.



Genau so ist es #6
Jeder muss für sich entscheiden wieviel er für seine Angelsachsen ausgeben will u.kann
Jeder muss für sich entscheiden wie oft er ans Wasser Kann u.wlll

Ich will u.kann mir viele gute hochwertige Ruten u.Rollen leisten und deswegen kann ich auch sagen das die Shimano Rollen nicht immer die besten Rollen auf dem Markt sind ( sie sind gut .)
Deswegen finde ich es manchmal etwas komisch hier .....wenn jemand 1bis 3
Shimano Rollen hat und mal irgendwo was gelesen hat und sogar mal an einer Rolle im Laden gedreht hat glaubt er wäre der ultimative Rolle Experte.. 
Wenn ich z.b poste.....das ICH die Sustain nicht soo toll finde fühlen sich gleich die Shimanofetischisten persönlich angegriffen...


----------



## bastiv (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ich hatte bei Shimano genügend Fehlkäufe  letztendlich habe ich noch eine Stradic FJ, paar Rareniums und Stellas. Mehr konnte mich nicht überzeugen. Und wenn ich nicht viel ausgeben wollen würde, dann ist die FJ für mich erste Wahl.

Merlin: gebe dir da voll und ganz recht!


----------



## bobbykron (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



bastiv schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei Shimano genügend Fehlkäufe  letztendlich habe ich noch eine Stradic FJ, paar Rareniums und Stellas. Mehr konnte mich nicht überzeugen. Und wenn ich nicht viel ausgeben wollen würde, dann ist die FJ für mich erste Wahl.
> 
> Merlin: gebe dir da voll und ganz recht!


 
|good:

bei mir sind es 2 Stradic fj, 3 Stellas und 3 Aspire die geblieben sind (ach und ne Biomaster und ne 11er Twin Power)


----------



## bastiv (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Unterm Strich hat es doch auch etwas gebracht ! 

Nach 13 Seiten VANQUISCH BIOMASTER ODER WELCHE ???

hat der Themen Starter sich die gleiche Rolle gekauft die er schon hat !


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Macht trotzdem Spass hier:q
guck doch nicht so traurig M.A.D.|pftroest:


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



bastiv schrieb:


> Unterm Strich hat es doch auch etwas gebracht !
> 
> Nach 13 Seiten VANQUISCH BIOMASTER ODER WELCHE ???
> 
> hat der Themen Starter sich die gleiche Rolle gekauft die er schon hat !



|good:|muahah:   

.....und er macht nicht mehr jeden Tag einen neuen Theard auf....


----------



## ulfisch (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Dieses ganze "Empfinden" hängt doch auch gewaltig von der Erwartungshaltung ab die man einer Rolle entgegenbringt.

z.B.: von meiner Shimano Exage erwarte ich gar nichts um so toller das sie nach 6 Urlauben am Mittelmeer immer noch läuft.
Ein wenig hat das Schnurlaufröllchen gehakt aber man musste es nur etwas säubern und drehen.
Klar da klappert die Kurbel etwas, und die Bremse klingt ein wenig anders nachdem sie mal nass wurde aber für 60 Euro:m
Würde ich sofort jedem empfehlen, der nicht viel Geld in Ausrüstung stecken will.

Hätte das Schnurlaufröllchen meiner Exist gehakt, hätte ich aber rum geschimpft, da darf auch nichts klappern und selbst minimale Schleifgeräusche nehme ich äußerst unwirsch war.


Ich für mich persönlich halte den Forenaustausch für unerlässlich.
Wo bekomme ich sonst Infos her zumeist aus 1. Hand, je mehr um so besser.
Wenn von 10 Beiträgen 5 eine Richtung haben dann wird schon etwas dran sein.
Man kann natürlich von Leuten halten was man will, die alles neue und/oder teure kaufen aber es sind doch genau die, die danach sagen können Gerät XY ist gut oder schlecht, das Geld wert oder nicht.

Zum Ende ist und bleibt es Spassgeld, das wir in das Angeln stecken und da gibt es zig Möglichkeiten das Geld unendlich mal schlechter los zu werden.|wavey:


----------



## Nickinho (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> |good:|muahah:
> 
> .....und er macht nicht mehr jeden Tag einen neuen Theard auf....



ja genau, weil ich auch nichts besseres zu tun habe anstatt jeden tag einen thread aufzumachen....vllt sollte ich dir die frage stellen, ob du noch was besseres zu tun außer wie ein foren sheriff Beiträge zu kommentieren, die zu 90% auch noch angreiflich wirken? gibts von dir auch Kommentare die mal auf sachlicher ebene bleiben?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinho (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



bastiv schrieb:


> Unterm Strich hat es doch auch etwas gebracht !
> 
> Nach 13 Seiten VANQUISCH BIOMASTER ODER WELCHE ???
> 
> hat der Themen Starter sich die gleiche Rolle gekauft die er schon hat !



gut, dass du besser weißt wie ich, was ich mir gekauft habe 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> gut, dass du besser weißt wie ich, was ich mir gekauft habe
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Schlechten Tag gehabt ?????
Ist doch alles bloss Spass...

Jetzt sag nicht du hast die doch keine Rolle gekauft.....|supergri


----------



## Nickinho (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Schlechten Tag gehabt ?????
> Ist doch alles bloss Spass...
> 
> Jetzt sag nicht du hast die doch keine Rolle gekauft.....|supergri



du? ich bin wirklich der letzte mensch der kein humor hat und bin wirklich von natur aus ein lustiger mensch aber iwann fühlt man sich in diesem " Forum " nur noch verarscht und ich bin nicht der einzige der das behauptet. wir sind angler und sollten für einander da sein und nicht uns wie muschis verhalten oder iein oberlehrer spielen oder sich auf kosten anderer belustigen, wenn der Spaßfaktor schon längst vorbei ist. wenn das hier ein kindergartenvorbereitungsforum ist, dann tut es mir leid, dann habe ich mich im forum geirrt 

und zu deiner frage, ob ich einen schlechten tag gehabt habe? nein, nur viel arbeit 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Merlin (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> ja genau, weil ich auch nichts besseres zu tun habe anstatt jeden tag einen thread aufzumachen....vllt sollte ich dir die frage stellen, ob du noch was besseres zu tun außer wie ein foren sheriff Beiträge zu kommentieren, die zu 90% auch noch angreiflich wirken? gibts von dir auch Kommentare die mal auf sachlicher ebene bleiben?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Die Frage ist doch mehr wer hier wen verarscht....
Vor ein paar Tagen hattest du auch nichts besseres zu tun als ständig neue Threads aufzumachen
Bleiben wir mal nur bei den Rollen....
Du hast eine Sustain und wolltest noch eine ANDERE Rolle dazu haben..nach ein paar Vorschlägen sagst du es muss bei eine Shimano sein....
Nachdem die alle durch sind.....sollte es eine Vanquish sein um schliesslich bei einer Stella zu landen..
Gestern sagst du zur allgemeinen Überraschung du hast dir doch wieder eine Sustain gekauft...um heute anzudeuten das du evtl doch keine gekauft hast.

....und das ist nur die Kurzfassung......das kann man doch nur mit Humor nehmen...


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

@Merlin 
Irgendwie hast Du Talent Sachen auf den Punkt zu bringen.....


----------



## bastiv (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Und nun muss die Sustain schon wieder gehen. |kopfkrat  

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=287110


----------



## bobbykron (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

in der Tat wirklich interessant... Lass uns doch an deinem Vorhaben teilhaben Nick !?



Nickinho schrieb:


> Selbst schuld, sustain ist meines Erachtens ne Hammer rolle für den Preis


 


bobbykron schrieb:


> Deswegen werden auch so viele so schnell wieder verkauft


 


Nickinho schrieb:


> Ahjaaa, denke das einige es genauso sehen, dass die sustain ne top Rolle zum spinnfischen ist


----------



## Nickinho (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



bobbykron schrieb:


> in der Tat wirklich interessant... Lass uns doch an deinem Vorhaben teilhaben Nick !?



altaaa, ich habe 2 Stück und habe mir ne Stella gekauft, wo ist das Problem, verdammte *******?? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobbykron (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Du verfälltst grade in Gossensprache mein Guter 

Es gehört sich wie ich finde einen sich über mehr als 10Seiten erstreckenden Thread bis zum Ende weiterzuführen. Dazu gehört dann auch die Entscheidung, zu der ja hoffentlich einnige User beigetragen haben. Aber nichts für Ungut, ist vielleicht nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Nickinho (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Du verfälltst grade in Gossensprache mein Guter
> 
> Es gehört sich wie ich finde einen sich über mehr als 10Seiten erstreckenden Thread bis zum Ende weiterzuführen. Dazu gehört dann auch die Entscheidung, zu der ja hoffentlich einnige User beigetragen haben. Aber nichts für Ungut, ist vielleicht nur meine bescheidene Meinung.


sorry, hatte es eher als vorwurf bzw verarsche verstanden, dann tut es mir leid. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobbykron (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Alles gut...
Hast die stella denn wenigsten günstig bekommen?
Bin gespannt wie du die sustain bewertest, nachdem du die stella ein paar mal gefischt hast


----------



## Nickinho (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



bobbykron schrieb:


> Alles gut...
> Hast die stella denn wenigsten günstig bekommen?
> Bin gespannt wie du die sustain bewertest, nachdem du die stella ein paar mal gefischt hast


ok, dann ist gut  hab 599€ bezahlt, denke der preis ist ganz ok, geht aber bestimmt auch günstiger. ich werde anschließend ein fazit ziehen aber es muss ja ein grund haben, warum die stella einer der besten, wenn nicht die beste rolle ist 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bobbykron (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ach du hast die fi gekauft... ja berichte dann mal.


----------



## Merlin (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ich lach mich schlapp hier.....
Unglaublich....|kopfkrat


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich lach mich schlapp hier.....
> Unglaublich....|kopfkrat


 
Ui der Merlin...#c

@Nick

Stella FI...Top Rolle, gute Entscheidung!


----------



## ulfisch (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Gibt es denn überhauppt schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit der FI, die ist doch total neu?

Ich steh 5cm vor einer Certate kann mich aber nicht durchringen:m
ach ich könnt schon wieder.

Bitte unbedingt berichten Nick....eerster Eindruck, Verarbeitung, Optik, Haptik usw.


----------



## Merlin (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Ui der Merlin...#c
> 
> @Nick
> 
> Stella FI...Top Rolle, gute Entscheidung!


 
Was soll das heissen ??? 
... findest du es nicht lustig ...nach langen Überlegungen sich eine zweite Sustain zu kaufen und diese dann zu verkaufen um sich vielleicht jetzt doch eine Stella gekauft zu haben ...( um diese evtl zu verkaufen )....|uhoh:


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Wenn es so kommt nehme ich die Stella gerne.


----------



## Jamdoumo (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Was soll das heissen ???
> ... findest du es nicht lustig ...nach langen Überlegungen sich eine zweite Sustain zu kaufen und diese dann zu verkaufen um sich vielleicht jetzt doch eine Stella gekauft zu haben ...( um diese evtl zu verkaufen )....|uhoh:



Nein find ich nicht! Aber Dich find ich lustig, ja richtig unterhaltsam. 

Und Gott sei Dank leben wir in einem Land in dem jeder tun und lassen kann was er will ohne sich dafür rechtfertigen zu müssen.

Merlin, ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint aber selbst wenn der Junge sich nen Düsenjäger gekauft hätte darfst du jetzt dreimal raten wenn das nen Feuchten angeht...

Richtig!

Aber natürlich darf alles kommentiert werden...

Nix für ungut!


----------



## Merlin (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Nein find ich nicht! Aber Dich find ich lustig, ja richtig unterhaltsam.
> 
> Kann man von dir nicht so behaupten....:q


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ich muss Merlin in diesem Punkt zustimmen. Als ich das mit der "ich hab 2 Sustains und verkauf nun eine" gelesen habe, musste ich auch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Nickinho (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich muss Merlin in diesem Punkt zustimmen. Als ich das mit der "ich hab 2 Sustains und verkauf nun eine" gelesen habe, musste ich auch mit dem Kopf schütteln.


achjaaa und wieso? zum Glück hast kein steifen nacken beim kopfschütteln bekommen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nickinho (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Jamdoumo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nein find ich nicht! Aber Dich find ich lustig, ja richtig unterhaltsam.
> ...


----------



## Merlin (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> Merlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du hast auch ein Clown gefrühstückt oder? Mich würde ja mal interessieren, wie alt du bist ?
> ...


----------



## Nickinho (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Nickinho schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich frühstücke immer am morgen !!!! Und nicht um 23.15 Uhr...
> ...


----------



## Merlin (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Was soll das heissen ???
> ... findest du es nicht lustig ...nach langen Überlegungen sich eine zweite Sustain zu kaufen und diese dann zu verkaufen um sich vielleicht jetzt doch eine Stella gekauft zu haben ...( um diese evtl zu verkaufen )....|uhoh:



Naja jetzt hat es immerhin mal gut 4 Wochen gedauert bis die Stella wieder verkauft wird....|bigeyes
...und die lang gesuchte Rute Hearty Rise gleich mit|kopfkrat

Sorry..aber ich finde das lustig|supergri


----------



## Nickinho (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> Naja jetzt hat es immerhin mal gut 4 Wochen gedauert bis die Stella wieder verkauft wird....|bigeyes
> 
> ...und die lang gesuchte Rute Hearty Rise gleich mit|kopfkrat
> 
> ...




Schön


----------



## Merlin (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Nickinho schrieb:


> Schön



|supergri
Warum verkaufst denn die Combo gleich wieder ???!
Ist doch beides super oder nicht ?


----------



## Nickinho (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*



Merlin schrieb:


> |supergri
> 
> Warum verkaufst denn die Combo gleich wieder ???!
> 
> Ist doch beides super oder nicht ?




Ja ist auch ne top combo, nur iwie habe ich gedacht sie mehr einzusetzen....ich fische zu 90% von meinem Boot aus und das Tackle habe ich mir eigentlich für die Elbe gekauft. Finde ist es auch Schwachsinn sie zu verkaufen aber für 1 - 2 mal im Monat Elbe , dachte ich ist diese Combo zu schade, vllt seh ich das auch von der falschen seite


----------



## Merlin (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ich sehe das genau anders herum...
Ich kann mich von gar nichts trennen obwohl ich bestimmt ca. 10 Spinnruten habe die ich gar nicht mehr benutze...
Aber du hast doch auch vor dem Kauf gewusst wie oft du wo angeln gehst oder nicht.


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ich finde es gut, wenn jemand, nur um im Forenbereich über hochwertiges Tackle mit reden zu können, sich dieses auch anschafft!
Höchstwahrscheinlich nur einmal damit angelt, ein paar Erinnerungsfotos schießt, so nach dem Motto:"Ich habe es besessen!" und dann mit Zeitwert weiter gibt, an Leute die den Kram wohl auch wirklich nutzen!
Solche guten Konsumenten halten den Motor unserer Volkswirtschaft am laufen!
Danke dafür,weiter so!

Jürgen


----------



## Jamdoumo (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Shimano Vanquish 4000, Biomaster oder welche ????*

Ich wünsche allen ein gesegnetes Wochenende! #h


----------

